# Challenge



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I am surprised that there is no chatter about the big race this weekend in Maryland.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

invitation only?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No. Not at all.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are YOU there?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No, I'm home now. I was there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

were Cricket and her Pimp there?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL:lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

case race and fairgrounds Sat Nov 3rd at Race Place?
how much for case race entry?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will let you know.


----------

